# Ground Zero GZUA 4.150SQ-PLUS 4 Channel Amplifier



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

This is my listing, great amplifiers, open box but never used. One of the best amplifiers on the market. 









Ground Zero GZUA 4.150SQ-PLUS , Rare 4 Channel Amplifier | eBay


Rated by hifitest, car & hifi, and several other well known organizations as one of the top 5 reference amplifiers ever built (photos above of a review on the 6 channel version). The plus series gives you the ability to set the bias of the amplifier (it lets you set the amplifier to run in class...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

You had my attention at "Top 5 reference amps ever"


----------

